# post MVA



## soprano (Nov 16, 2010)

Dr. saw a patient for a check up after a motor vehicle accident. The patient is a young child with no complaints or apparant injuries. How do I code this?


----------



## eadun2000 (Nov 16, 2010)

V71.4 plus E codes


----------

